# 91 Sentra GXE hard shift 1 to 2



## cclukins (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 1991 Sentra GXE with automatic transmission that has a very hard shift from 1st to 2nd. Everything else is great, just breakneck shift going from 1st to 2nd. If I really get on it, it's even worse. I've heard this is fairly common with this transmission, but have not found a fix yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

They all do that. Not sure if there's a fix.


----------



## cclukins (Aug 11, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. Well, I guess I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My old 92 would soften up for a while if I manually shifted from low to 2. Never did find a fix.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine is doing it too.
It started the nite I took it on a trip to the Bay Area from Sacramento Ca.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sentra XE Hard-Shit(1-2) Governor-Gear*

For the past 4 evenings,I too have been seeking resolution to my B13's "1-2 Hard-Upshift" issue.
By no means do I know what the cause is for sure,"yet".
But check this thread>
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/114319-governor-gear-1-me-0-a.html

Here's a Nylon Governor-Gear replacement for $5.00
Transmission Parts Solenoids Gear, RN / RL3F01A, Governor gear, 1 3/4 inch long
&
If that don't pan out then heres one for $12.46
Transmission Part by Bulk Part Hard parts Gear, governor, RL4F03A , 16 tooth

PS; Make sure you measure your Governor Gear,because there are 2 sizes.
Both have 16 teeth but, one is 1.1/4 inch long & thee other is 1.3/4 inch long.


----------

